# "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo" 2011



## bobukcat

I'm pretty excited about this one, the book although a bit of a long read was a great story with some very interesting characters. I never watched the Swedish version that was released a couple years ago because I hate subtitles. This one should be very good based on the cast (Daniel Craig, Christopher Plummer, Stellan Skarsgard, etc.) and director (David Fincher - Se7en, Fight Club, The Game, etc.)!

The trailer has been released and it's set for a December 21st opening date. If possible I'll be attending a late showing on opening night!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1568346/


----------



## fuzzface

The original 3 films are all quite excellent. I'm excited for this new one because of Fincher, but I can't see it being as good as the original film for some reason.
I saw the trailer a few weekends ago, and knowing the story, I thought the trailer showed WAAAAAYYYY too much.


----------



## yosoyellobo

bobukcat said:


> I'm pretty excited about this one, the book although a bit of a long read was a great story with some very interesting characters. I never watched the Swedish version that was released a couple years ago because I hate subtitles. This one should be very good based on the cast (Daniel Craig, Christopher Plummer, Stellan Skarsgard, etc.) and director (David Fincher - Se7en, Fight Club, The Game, etc.)!
> 
> The trailer has been released and it's set for a December 21st opening date. If possible I'll be attending a late showing on opening night!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1568346/


Read the book and saw the Swedish version. They were both great. The only time I have trouble with subtitles is when I watch a Spanish film and they show English subtitles as I have a tendency to read anything in front of me at the same time I am listening to the dialog.


----------



## yosoyellobo

bobukcat said:


> I'm pretty excited about this one, the book although a bit of a long read was a great story with some very interesting characters. I never watched the Swedish version that was released a couple years ago because I hate subtitles. This one should be very good based on the cast (Daniel Craig, Christopher Plummer, Stellan Skarsgard, etc.) and director (David Fincher - Se7en, Fight Club, The Game, etc.)!
> 
> The trailer has been released and it's set for a December 21st opening date. If possible I'll be attending a late showing on opening night!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1568346/


Looking forward to the English version as I love both the book and the film. I have no problems with subtitles.


----------



## dmspen

The Swedish version had an edginess to it that we don't see often in American films. I hope they can catch that same spirit. I enjoyed all 3 books immensely as well as the movies.


----------



## ronton3

The Swedish versions are some of my favorite movies, the B-rays are dubbed in English as well as subtitled. But if ever you are going to make an effort to be subtitle compliant(it takes practice, I also used to hate them), this is worth it.


----------



## camo

Swedish version was excellent. Hope the English does it justice.


----------



## bobukcat

My wife and I went to see this Wednesday night and left very impressed with it. I was skeptical of Rooney Mara as Lisbeth but she nailed it and that cannot have been an easy part to play. I read she went through quite a transformation in order to play it (how many jobs require you to shave your eyebrows off and get nose (x2), eyebrow and nipple pierced???) and I hope she's recognized for her work. The rape scene alone had to be incredibly difficult to endure, for the viewer it lasts a couple minutes or less, but I left wondering how many takes it took and thinking about how the actors have to really put so much effort into every one of them. Its not often I watch something and come away with so much respect for the actor's efforts. Her work in the revenge scene was the highlight of the movie for me though, I could feel her hatred and rage coming off the screen!

All in all I thought they stayed very true to the story in the novel and even at 2:40 run time it never felt slow or rushed at all. Daniel Craig was very good as the lead male character and I would love to see them keep this cast and director together and make the remaining two movies from the trilogy. I'll definitely be picking this one up on BluRay when it's released and I hope it includes an extended director's cut too.

A quick word of warning - if you are not comfortable with rather stark depictions of violence you will want to sit this one out, but then I don't think you'd enjoy the books at all either.


----------



## WestDC

dmspen said:


> The Swedish version had an edginess to it that we don't see often in American films. I hope they can catch that same spirit. I enjoyed all 3 books immensely as well as the movies.


The Three Swedish films are NOW on AMAZON prime Video (free-Streaming) for Prime Members-The Swedish Version is way better than the current US remake. IMOP


----------



## camo

WestDC said:


> The Three Swedish films are NOW on AMAZON prime Video (free-Streaming) for Prime Members-The Swedish Version is way better than the current US remake. IMOP


Way better~ that's disappointing to hear.


----------



## bobukcat

I can't stand subtitles (I miss too much on the screen while reading them) so I couldn't get into the Swedish versions.


----------



## photostudent

Noomi Rapace was disturbingly fantastic in the Swedish version. I look forward to the American version as well though. But just a warning; this is not a movie for the squimish (if like the original),and leave to kiddies at home.


----------



## rusev_ivo

Watched last night.. Awesome movie, in the realm of Shutter Island or Seven.. I Totally recommend it. Made me want to check out more Swedish movies..


----------

